# Washer Backing up into basement shower



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm having a problem where when the washing machine drains, the basement shower backs up and suds and water come up. Not a lot of water, maybe a 12" diameter puddle at the bottom of the shower. This never happened before about a week or two ago. I've done a little research on this, and would like some opinions.

Here are the specifics :

- The washer and utility sink are in the laundry room. On the opposite side of the wall, there is a bathroom.
- In the laundry room, I can seem the PVC drain line from the utility sink. The drain line from the bathroom sink comes through the wall and joins this line.
- The washer drain line meets the drain from the two sinks at a tee. This then goes into the wall. There is a cleanout plug at this tee.
- I assume that, inside that wall, the shower drain meets up with this line.
- We have not noticed any backing up, slow draining, or noises coming from any of the upstairs fixtures. To me this hints that the problem is before the washer/sink/shower line meets up with the main line.
- When washer drains, it backs up into shower. The sinks in the laundry room and bathroom make a gurgling/burping noise.
- I attempted to snake out the line via the cleanout plug in the laundry room. Didn't really find anything using a 25' snake.
- My next attempt is probably going to be to attempt to snake the line via the shower drain.

Any suggestions, tips, ideas? Or am I at the point where I should call a plumber? Do you suggest a local plumber or a roto rooter type place, and what does a call like this usually run, costwise? I want to get this taken care of before it turns into something worse.

Thanks!


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Wanted to mention one specific problem related to washing machine drains. The water from the washer contains lots of lint. Your snake can go right through the lint and then seal back up when you withdraw the snake.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

When I pulled the snake out of the cleanout plug it was pretty clean. Didn't really look like it'd run into much.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll ask the same question of you that I asked when someone else had a drain backup problem...is there a vent pipe close to the washer/shower drain?


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I can see the vent pipe on the roof and in the attic. It appears to be located near (within a 10 foot radius) of the location of the laundry room. However, it is hidden in the walls everywhere except the attic and roof. I went on the roof yesterday and used a flashlight to look into the vent and didn't see any obstructions.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Durt, nothing on the snake is what I would expect if the clog (and you do have a clog) is lint. It is like going through oatmeal. I do not like chemical drain cleaners, but I do use Drain-care by Zep. It is an enzyme cleaner and clings to and eats organic matter. It will not work on tree roots, and does take longer to work than most methods. It is, however, safe for all drainage pipes and systems, including septic tanks.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

This stuff look familiar?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Very. They also sell a powdered form. Has worked great when I needed it, but is still not a cure-all.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Got that stuff last night and did one treatment of it. Haven't run washing machine to see if it did anything. Noticed the kitchen sink burping/gurgling a little when the dishwasher ran last night. Nothing came up. Might I be at the point where I call a professional? I really have no desire to rent a snake and attempt to clean my main line (I know, this is quite blasphemous on the DIY forum). Anyone know what I may expect to pay? 100? 200? 300? More?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I cannot blame you for not wanting to get into a main line augering. Some work is best left to the Pros. Probably talking around $200, depending on how long the company is there.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm going to climb on the roof again tonight or tomorrow, weather depending, and shove the hose down the vent to check it. When I looked at it, I could only see about 3 or 4 feet down before it had a 45 degree elbow or something. Might as well try everything.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is everything PVC ?
I had a drain problem in the basement
Two problems...PVC line was going all the way across the basement to the main pipe
So crud was building up & it could not handle the washer & sink combined
The 2" PVC was replaced with 3" PVC...problem solved

Checking further the stack was CI
It went from 2" in the basement thru the 2nd floor & 3-4" out the roof
In the basement it was clogged almost solid for maybe 3-4'
It was all cut out & replaced w/PVC


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

From what I can see, its all PVC. Every drain I see coming from a toilet, the main stack, sinks, showers, etc has been PVC.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Also something I should note, there is a floor drain in the laundry room that does NOT back up when the washer drains. From what I can see, it looks like the floor drain is after the washer/sinks/shower all connect, if it is even in the same branch. I'll try to get some pictures tonight.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Durt, If your DW is draining ok and not backing up the basement shower I think your blockage is in the branch piping and not your mainline. You also said the basement FD is ok. Is that downstream from the shower? I think you need to use a mini jetter on the laundry/shower line. Or if you have a 3/8 cable, put a small bend in the first couple of inches. This will help scourer the pipe and grap lint/hair. If the pipe is sludged, if will act like a straw in a milkshake. Once you pull the cable out it will block again. A jetter will push the sludge away. Might get messy though.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

When you say mini-jetter, are you talking about the little bulb that goes on the end of the hose, shove it in, turn hose on? Is that safe for PVC?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

Durt Ferguson said:


> When you say mini-jetter, are you talking about the little bulb that goes on the end of the hose, shove it in, turn hose on? Is that safe for PVC?


no you're talking about a drain king/water bag. don't use one unless you're very careful. If multiple fixtures are contributing to the blockage, and there are vent pipes that are backed up as well, water will not be forced against the blockage it'll be forced up your sink/tub/roof. This is a jetter http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/KJ3000-Water-Jetter call some local companies and ask about pricing for it


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> Durt, If your DW is draining ok and not backing up the basement shower I think your blockage is in the branch piping and not your mainline. You also said the basement FD is ok. Is that downstream from the shower? I think you need to use a mini jetter on the laundry/shower line. Or if you have a 3/8 cable, put a small bend in the first couple of inches. This will help scourer the pipe and grap lint/hair. If the pipe is sludged, if will act like a straw in a milkshake. Once you pull the cable out it will block again. A jetter will push the sludge away. Might get messy though.


I agree with TheEplumber. I'm curious however if you've recently changed brands of detergent or bought a new washing machine? 

Some detergents foam/sud more than others and can block the top half of the pipe under the slab causing what you think is a blockage, but simply can't let air in.

If you've recently purchased a new washing machine, it may pump water out at a higher volume than your old one. 

Maybe I missed it.. did you mention whether the laundry drain was 2"?


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Drain is 2", we have not changed detergents or gotten a new machine. Last night the upstairs bathtub was draining very slow, as well as the toilet. These are on a separate branch. I'm calling plumbers today to get prices.


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Durt Ferguson said:


> Drain is 2", we have not changed detergents or gotten a new machine. Last night the upstairs bathtub was draining very slow, as well as the toilet. These are on a separate branch. I'm calling plumbers today to get prices.


Sounds as though there's a blockage in the main somewhere if you have more than one drain acting slow, sluggish, or backing up. Trying to get pricing over the phone will be difficult because you don't know what the problem is, or you may have more than one problem. It will take a service technician to come out and diagnose the problem. Some may do that at no charge, others may charge you just to show up.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

So I am a first time homeowner for all of 2 months, and I have never called for this before. What kind of questions should I be asking them over the phone before picking one?


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Durt Ferguson said:


> So I am a first time homeowner for all of 2 months, and I have never called for this before. What kind of questions should I be asking them over the phone before picking one?


Before calling them, I'd check with your neighbors, friends, family, bbb, etc. for recommendations. A large franchised company, i.e. Mr. Rooter, Roto-Rooter, etc. may provide amazing service in one town and horrible service in another. Pricing, warranties, can also vary. Depends on the management and quality of technicians. A small local ma 'n pa type shop may provide more reasonable pricing, but may not have the resources to get out to your place right away. Again, do some research.

When you do make the phone call. Just explain the situation without going into too much detail. Ask them if they have a charge to come out and diagnose the problem? Is it hourly or by the job? Are there fuel charges? Do they also do jetting/hydro scrubbing? Do they have cameras?


----------

